# Hi i'm new, moving to Cyprus and looking for help



## anniev (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to move out to Cyprus in the next couple of weeks to a new job in an office, can anyone tell me a rough idea of what the wage should be approxiametley(just a rough guide) and also i'm looking for a property around the Kolossi, Erimi area to rent, something small initialy as the family won't be coming over for a few months, what sort of price will i be looking at for renting.

many thanks


----------



## lainey (May 9, 2007)

around 600 euros fully furnished flat in kolossi


----------

